# Oh the humanity, oh the horror, OMG that hurts, just thinking about it



## Big Don (Mar 20, 2013)

[h=1]'Zip-related genital injuries' send 1,700 men to ER each year[/h]
                                            By Brian Alexander                           NBC News EXCERPT           


               updated      3/19/2013 

         I thought it was just me. But according to a study published  this month in the British Journal of Urology International by a  University of California San Francisco urology resident named Herman  Singh Bagga, an estimated 17,616 people wound up in U.S. emergency rooms  between 2002 and 2012 because they caught their genitals, almost always  penises, in zippers.      
       If youre giggling right now, youve never done it. 
 And youve probably done it. Zipper injuries are the single most  common cause of penile injury in adult men reporting to emergency rooms,  Bagga explained in an interview, followed by bicycles. (In small boys,  the most common cause of penile injury is a toilet seat slamming down  when the child is urinating  youd be surprised how many little boys  rest their penises on the rim, Bagga said -- followed by zippers.)   
END EXCERPT
There's something about Mary


----------



## Ediaan (Mar 26, 2013)

T'is a true horror story - I won't wish that on my worst enemy!


----------



## yorkshirelad (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't people realize that wearing underwear mitigates a zipper injury drastically?


----------



## Big Don (Mar 26, 2013)

yorkshirelad said:


> Don't people realize that wearing underwear mitigates a zipper injury drastically?



Yeah.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2013)

Can this be made into a martial arts technique?


----------



## Big Don (Mar 26, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Can this be made into a martial arts technique?



As a kenpoist I applaud your decision to abuse the groin. 
As a realist, I just don't see a practical way to accomplish this.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 26, 2013)

I wonder how accurate his stats are. I've seen more penile fractures than zipper injuries. And penile fractures are far more serious.

Zipper injuries are primarily the result of things: going commando and being drunk.

Penile fractures, of course, are mostly caused by convincing yourself that you're as big as you told your friends...


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 26, 2013)

A little of topic, but a bit of useless information.

The zippers in America are on the opposite side, is amazing how hard if is to do up after 38 years of zippers on the other side. My family is constantly nipping or fingers.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2013)

You zip on the left over there?


----------



## donald1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Never had a zipper accident but I got a bad feeling in my stomach just thinking about it. Reading this almost makes me pre cautious when I wear shorts/pants with zippers ouch


----------



## Balrog (Sep 21, 2014)

It ain't just zippers.

Many, many moons ago, I was an EMT working for a private ambulance company.  We were at a local hospital picking up a patient for a transfer to a nursing home when Houston FD rolled in hot.  They unloaded a patient on a gurney who was screaming like a banshee and ran him into the back.  A few minutes later, one of the HFD guys came out to do paperwork and we got the story.

Condensed version:  patient was a male in his 60s who had been drinking, picked up a girl, took her home and tried to do the deed with her.  He couldn't get it up, so he decided to help himself out by running a fever thermometer up his johnson.  And it broke....

:jaw-dropping: :eye-popping: :wah:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 21, 2014)

Ouch to the last post and the idea that is related in the OP.  Darn hit hurts to think about these things


----------

